# Moonpig needs a UK home



## RosL (Sep 16, 2011)

Please see the document I've uploaded here http://www.scribd.com/doc/65182849/Moon-Pig Moonpig is a bun in care with the Society for Abandoned Animals in Manchester and needs a loving home.

If you can offer that, please contact SAA. 0161 973 5318 or [email protected] or his foster carer on [email protected].


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 16, 2011)

Wish i could take him, he's so cute!!!:hugsquish:


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh he's adorable... If only I lived in the UK...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 16, 2011)

ray:


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 16, 2011)

*MarisaAndToby wrote: *


> Oh my gosh he's adorable... If only I lived in the UK...


:yeahthat: Whoever adopts him is going to be one lucky bunny slave! ^.^


----------



## MILU (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm not in the UK.. I hope Moonpig gets a loving home soon!
Cute bunny!!


----------

